
Patreon adding a 2.9% and $.35 fee to every patron transaction - kharms
https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115005631963
======
dtech
Title is incorrect, the $0.35 is for every pledge, not for every (monthly)
transaction.

I really dislike this move. I like to support creators with small monthly
contributions, like $1-2/month. Because I pledge to a lot of creators the
overhead remains small for the people I support.

With this new model Patreon is raising its prices for me with ~30%, or another
way of looking at it Patreon is decreasing the payout to creators from ~90% to
~65% for small pledges.

~~~
miranda_rights
I also really dislike the move. What's a good alternative though? If I use
something like Paypal to pay the creators directly, I would think Paypal would
take a similar cut.

~~~
djohnston
blockchain

~~~
philipwhiuk
Blockchains have transaction fees.
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH6QwQrWAAMGl8y.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DH6QwQrWAAMGl8y.jpg)

------
elasticsoul
It kinda seems like they need that 35 cents more than the artists
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/patreon](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/patreon)

~~~
quadrangle
That may be true, but what they REALLY want is the user base, and their
primary model is a freemium paywall model which requires charge-up-front, and
they are prioritizing that over prioritizing actual sustaining patronage.

------
Meph504
basically that fee, is directly inline with credit card process fees, its even
structured the same.

So it seems to me, that they are pushing all the transaction cost of credit
card processing on the patrons, and taking that 5% as their chunk of the pie.

Which frankly for the service they are providing is ridiculous, I dumped my
account, and will work to find another format to support those I choose,
without this 5% fee for nothing.

~~~
kharms
>basically that fee, is directly inline with credit card process fees, its
even structured the same.

(1) At Patreon's scale you pay <2% per transaction, so there is at least 1%
extra overhead.

(2) That fee is present even with debit card transactions.

I agree with you regarding finding another means to support creators.

